# Are You Having Trouble Trusting Your Partner?



## Administrator

> Do you feel like you can’t trust your partner (about money or other things)? Or, are you worried about your partner having an affair or inappropriate relationship with someone? Those types of worries can obviously have a negative effect on your relationship.
> 
> When one partner suspects the other or can’t trust the other, there are two main situations:
> 
> *Cycle 1: I CAN’T TRUST YOU, BUT I’M NOT SURE WHY*
> 
> If you can’t trust your partner, but don’t have any concrete reason why not, finding ways to build trust are key.
> 
> *Cycle 2: YOU BROKE MY TRUST AND I CAN’T FORGIVE YOU*
> 
> Sometimes, we have good reasons to not trust our partners; they’ve betrayed us before and we’re worried they might do it again.


To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

